# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  احكام الحضانة في قانو ن الاحوال الشخصية

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحضانة في قانون الاحوال الشخصية السوداني


الحضانة

تعريف الحضانة

109- الحضانة هي حفظ الولد وتربيته وتعليمه ورعايته بما لا يتعارض مع حق الولي ومصلحة الصغير.

حق الحضانة

110- (1) يثبت حق الحضانة للأم ثم للمحارم من النساء مقدماً فيه من يدلي بالأم على من يدلي بالأب ومعتبراً فيه الأقرب فالأقرب من الجهتين وذلك على الترتيب الآتي:
( أ ) الأم.
(ب) أم الأم، وإن علت.
(ج) أم الأب ، وإن علت.
(د) الأخت الشقيقة ثم لأم ثم لأب.
(هـ) بنت الأخت الشقيقة.
(و) بنت الأخت لأم.
(ز) الخالة الشقيقة، ثم لأم ثم لأب .
(ح) بنت الأخت لأب.
(ط) بنات الأخ الشقيق، ثم لأم ثم لأب.
(ي) العمة الشقيقة، ثم لأم ثم لأب.
(ك) خالة الأم الشقيقة، ثم لأم ثم لأب.
(ل) خالة الأب الشقيقة، ثم لأم ثم لأب.
(م) عمة الأم الشقيقة، ثم لأم ثم لأب .
(ن) عمة الأب الشقيقة ثم لأم ثم لأب.
(2) إذا لم توجد حاضنة من النساء من المذكورات في البند(1) أو كانت غير أهل للحضانة فينتقل الحق في الحضانة إلى العصبات الرجال بحسب ترتيبهم في استحقاق الإرث.
(3) إذا لم يوجد أحد من العصبة المذكورين في البند(2) أو وجد وكان غير أهل للحضانة فينتقل الحق في الحضانة إلى محارم الصبي من الرجال غير العصبات وذلك على الترتيب الآتي:
( أ) الجد لأم.
(ب) الأخ لأم.
(ج) ابن الأخ لأم.
( د) العم لأم.
(هـ) الخال الشقيق، ثم لأب ثم لأم.
(4) إذا رفض الحضانة من يستحقها من النساء أو الرجال فينتقل الحق إلى من يليه.
(5) إذا لم يوجد مستحق للحضانة أو لم يقبلها أحد من المستحقين فيضع القاضي المحضون عند من يثق به من الرجال، أو النساء ويفضل الأقارب على الأجانب عند توفر الشروط أو إحدى المؤسسات المؤهلة لذلك الغرض.

تساوي المستحقين للحضانة في الدرجة

111- إذا تساوى المستحقون للحضانة في درجة واحدة فيقدم أصلحهم.

شروط الحاضن

112- تشترط في الحاضن الشروط الآتية:
( أ ) البلوغ.
(ب) العقل.
(ج) الأمانة .
(د) القدرة على تربية المحضون، وصيانته ورعايته.
(هـ) السلامة من الأمراض المعدية .

شروط الحاضن الإضافية

113- تشترط في الحاضن بالإضافة إلى الشروط المذكورة في المادة 112، الشروط الآتية:
( أ ) إذا كانت امرأة أن:
(أولاً) تكون ذات رحم محرم للمحضون، إن كان ذكراً .
(ثانياً) تكون خاليةً من زوج أجنبي عن المحضون دخل بها إلا إذا قدرت المحكمة خلاف ذلك لمصلحة المحضون .
(ب) إذا كان رجلاً أن:
(أولاً) يكون عنده من يصلح للحضانة من النساء.
(ثانياً) يكون ذا رحم محرم للمحضون، إن كان المحضون أنثى.
(ثالثاً) يكون متحداً معه في الدين.

دين المحضون

114-(1) يتبع المحضون خير الأبوين ديناً.
(2) إذا كانت الحاضنة على غير دين أب المحضون المسلم، فتسقط حضانتها بإكمال المحضون السنة الخامسة من عمره أو عنده خشية استغلالها للحضانة لتنشئة المحضون على غير دين أبيه.

حضانة النساء

115-(1) تستمر حضانة النساء للصغير إلى سبع سنين، وللصغيرة إلى تسع سنين.
(2) يجوز لقاضي أن يأذن بحضانة النساء للصغير بعد سبع سنين، إلى البلوغ، وللصغيرة بعد تسع سنين، إلى الدخول إذا تبين أن مصلحة المحضون تقتضي ذلك.

أصلحية الحضانة

116-(1) إذا رفعت الحاضنة دعوى الضم بالأصلحية، وبينت وجهها وأنكرها العاصب، فإن ثبتت فترفض دعوى الضم، وإلا يحلف العاصب بطلبها، فإن حلف، فيقضى له بالضم، وإلا ترفض دعواه.
(2) يقتضي بيان وجه الأصلحية أن للحاضنة من الصفات ما تزيد على صفات العاصب.
(3) يجوز للمحكمة أن تتولى التحري بنفسها عن وجه الأصلحية.

الحضانة عند ترك الأم لبيت الزوجية

117- إذا تركت الأم بيت الزوجية لخلاف، أو غيره فتكون الحضانة لها، وتلزم الأم بالحضانة إذا كان المحضون رضيعاً ما لم يقدر القاضي خلاف ذلك فيهما.

واجب الأب وغيره من اولياء المحضون

118- يجب على الأب أو غيره من أولياء المحضون النظر في شئونه وتأديبه وتوجيهه وتعليمه ولا يبيت عند إلا عند حاضنته ما لم يقدر القاضي خلاف ذلك.

السفر بالمحضون

119- (1) لا يجوز للحاضن السفر بالمحضون داخل القطر إلا بإذن وليه.
(2) يجوز للحاضن إذا كانت أماً أن تسافر بالمحضون إلى وطنها الذي عقد عليها فيه.

سفر غير الحاضن بالمحضون

120- لا يجوز للولي أباً كان أو غيره أن يسافر بالمحضون في مدة الحضانة إلا بإذن حاضنته.

سقوط حق الحاضن في الحضانة

121- يسقط حق الحاضن في الحضانة في أي من الحالات الآتية:
( أ ) تخلف أي من الشروط المذكورة في المادتين 112-113.
(ب) سكنى الحاضنة الجديدة مع من سقطت حضانتها بسبب غيرالعجز البدني.
(ج) مع مراعاة أحكام البند (1) من المادة 119 يسقط حق الحاضنة في الحضانة إذا استوطنت بلداً، يعسر معه على ولي المحضون القيام بواجباته .

عودة الحضانة لمن سقطت عنه

122- تعود الحضانة لمن سقطت عنه، متى زال سبب سقوطها.

زيارة المحضون

123- إذا كان:
(أ) المحضون في حضانة أحد الأبوين، فيكون للآخر الحق في زيارته واستصحابه على أن يكون أمر القاضي بزيارة المحضون مشمولاً بالنفاذ المعجل.
(ب) أحد أبوي المحضون متوفياً أو غائباً فيكون لأقارب المحضون المحارم الحق في زيارته حسبما يقرره القاضي.
(ج) المحضون لدى غير أبويه فيعين القاضي مستحق الزيارة من أقاربه المحارم.

استحقاق أجر الحضانة

124- الحضانة عمل تستحق به الحاضنة أجراً حسب حال العاصب يساراً وإعساراً .

حالات عدم استحقاق الحاضن للأجر

125- لا يستحق الحاضن أجراً في أي من الحالات الآتية:
(أ ) كون المحضون أماً معتدة من طلاق رجعي أو بائن من أب المحضون.
(ب) تجاوز المحضون سن حضانة النساء وأذن القاضي استمرار الحضانة للذكر حتى البلوغ وللأنثى حتى الزواج.

استحقاق أجرة المسكن

126- لا تستحق الحاضن أجرة مسكن إذا كانت تملك مسكناً تقيم فيه بالفعل أو كانت متزوج والصغير معها.

*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*جزاك الله خيراً أستاذ إبراهيم

 وأنت  تسلط الأضواء على

الكثير مما يمكن أن يهم الناس .
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

* الماده  121 الخاصه بسقوط حق الحضانه

تشير إلى المادتين 112 و 113  ولم يتم

إيراد الماده 112 فى نص  الموضوع وقد

تكون سقطت سهوا  .
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*الماده 119 فقره أ :

هل ينطبق المنع على المسافر

مع المحضون إن كان أحد والديه

وإن لم يستأذن من الطرف الآخر ؟
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

 الماده 121 الخاصه بسقوط حق الحضانهتشير إلى المادتين 112 و 113 ولم يتمإيراد الماده 112 فى نص الموضوع وقدتكون سقطت سهوا .



 مديرنا النبيل مانديلا ***

حقا كم أسعدني بهي مرورك هذا وتثمينك الكريم***اذ الاشادة منكم هي شهادة ما اقيمها!جمّل الله سنيك بالاعزاز والرضوان ياخي الكريم**دمت دوما بخير** 
نص المادة 112 وهي شروط الحاضن موجود فقط سقط الترقيم للنص لك الشكر للتنبيه .
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

* شكراً جميلاً لك يا أستاذ على تكرمك

  بالتوضيح بشأن الماده 112 وليتك

  تقدم لنا بعض الشرح حول الماده 116

 الخاصه بالأصلحيه .
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

الماده 119 فقره أ :

هل ينطبق المنع على المسافر

مع المحضون إن كان أحد والديه

وإن لم يستأذن من الطرف الآخر ؟




لك الشكر علي المداخلة والاستفسارالاخ الكريم مانديلا

اذا كانت الحاضنة هي الام فأنه يجوز لها ان تسافر بالمحضون الي وطنها الذي عقد عليها فيه ، ولكن لايجوز لها السفر الي غير هذا الوطن بغير اذن الولي ، اما الولي سواء اكان ابا او غيره فلايجوز له وفقا للمادة(120) ان يسافر بالمحضون اثناء فترة مدة الحضانه الا بأذن حاضنته
 وتلاحظ ان نص المادة 119/1 انه لايجوز للحاضنه السفر بالمحضون داخل القطر الا بأذنه  ونص المادة 121/ج ( مع مراعاة احكام البند (1)من المادة 119 يسقط حق الحاضنه  اذا استوطنت بلدا يعسر معه ولي المحضون القيام بواجباته) بأن الحق هنا للولي وهو الاب.
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*صراحة الحضانه فيها امور كثيره 
وتحتاج الي سوابق قضائيه حتي يتسني لنا الفهم يا استاذ 
لاني عرفت ان امراة اثبت طليقها ان تقوم بالمنكر واثبته عليها 
ولكن القضاء لم يسقط الحضانه لان قال الفعل تفعله خارج المنزل فلايتاثر به المحضون

*

----------

